# Milk vs. Heavy Whipping Cream



## warl0rd (Sep 15, 2003)

I was talking diet with this guy in the gym the other day and he said he avoids milk all together and substitutes heavy whipping cream. Why should I switch to heavy whipping cream? If I understand correctly, it has a lot of healthy fats in it right? Does anyone have the lowdown on it?


----------



## Rob_NC (Sep 15, 2003)

Heavy whipping cream doesn't have any the lactose sugars in it that milk has.  That's why he avoids it on a cut.


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 15, 2003)

The majority of heavy whipping cream is saturated fat, that's why I stay away from it.  What's strange is in the dated body building books from 15, 10, even 5 years ago, in the nutrition section almost all of them list milk as one of the top foods or drink.


----------



## warl0rd (Sep 15, 2003)

I did hear that you want to avoid the lactose, but I didn't know it was full of saturated fat. I thought it had a lot of healthy fats in it. Right now I get my fats from cashews and sun flower seeds.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 15, 2003)

heavy cream is alright. check out http://www.mercola.com/2002/aug/17/saturated_fat1.htm for great info about saturated fats and why they're not all evil (3-part article, this is part 1)


----------



## Barlog (Sep 15, 2003)

Flax, hemp, pumpkin,  are all good fats to take but flax is the best. As for nuts brazils,almond, hazelnuts and walnuts are also good fats. By taking flax and nuts give you the variety of omega's 3 and 6 which is what you want for best results. But cashew aren't too bad either. 

As for whipping cream vs milk then if it was before bed then i would say whipping cream, if taken with a source of protein then it will provide a slow digestion into the body which is what you want. It is quite fatty that is why i use flax as it is quite fiberous(if that's a word, basically has some fibre). But with milk comes sugar and in term comes a quick digestion into the body, the quicker something digests the more chance of it turning into fat. Milk isn't the devil but if you are strictch with a cut or bulk then i wouldn't recommend it. If you are a hard gainer then give it a go, i am not so i don't use it.


----------



## warl0rd (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the link. After doing some more research on the subject, I think it is better for bulking up. Do you think I should stay away from it if I'm cutting up and just stick to flax and fish oils?


----------



## Barlog (Sep 15, 2003)

It depends on your goals, there is no point pushing someone into something there not going to do. I would say if you are happy with flax then stick with that, but if you feel you can't resist the almighty whipping cream then try that. But if you feel you can improve more, then you know what to do on how to rectify the diet.

Good luck


----------



## warl0rd (Sep 15, 2003)

I just went to the store to buy some heavy whipping cream, so I could see if I like it, and it said there was no protien and 1 gram of sugar in a tablespoon of it. Am I missing something here. I was looking at a pint if that will help any. Nevertheless, there shouldn't be more sugar than protien.


----------

